# Orange Tortoise Pee, HELP!



## amandakatherine (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello all! I am having a bit of a dilemma with my Sulcata Tortoise, Napoleon. His age is unknown but is about 22 pounds. Today I noticed his urine had a bit or an orange / peach hue to it. It was still clear, not cloudy. This happened only once before about 16 days ago. He has been acting just as usual, very active with more than enough energy. His poo is fine. He gets a bath at least every other night for about 15 mins. His diet has not changed and he is not eating anything in particular to make his pee this color. 15 days ago he was put on antibiotics because I noticed some pink discoloration on the underside of his shell. It has not gotten worse and seems to be clearing up slowly. The vet had diagnosed him to have some internal infection. I had mentioned the orange pee and she was unsure of the cause. Anybody, and everybody please help me figure this one out! Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2013)

My first thought is always: what has he been eating? Things like dandelions and beet greens can eaily cause coloration of the urine.


----------



## amandakatherine (Aug 27, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> My first thought is always: what has he been eating? Things like dandelions and beet greens can eaily cause coloration of the urine.



He hasn't had any beet greens, he won't touch them actually. He may have had a few stray dandelions (greens and flowers) this past week but not an exceptional amount. He's had a little squash, broccoli, apple, grapes, a little pear and basically just weeds, grass, and lettuce. I was thinking could it possibly be the antibiotics making his pee that color?


----------

